# ALO loader valve on MF 1105???



## aacheson (Nov 30, 2012)

My 1105 currently has 2 SCV's and I have a 246 loader for it that is seldomly on the tractor because I can't connect to an implement that requires hydraulics also; without loosing a loader function. I recently aquired a complete ALO loader valve kit that I would like to install on my 1105. I am not sure what it was built for; either a New Holland or a Kubota (Haven't had a chance to cross reference numbers yet). I was wondering is anyone has done this or could tell me how to plumb it up to my tractor? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

First of all you need to know if your tractor has an open center or closed center hydraulic system. Then you need to know if your mid mount valve is designed for a open center (OC) or a closed center (CCLS) hydraulic system. I can explain it more if you don't know much about hydraulic systems. Just let me know.


----------



## aacheson (Nov 30, 2012)

I am pretty sure they are both closed center. I will double check to make sure. I am just wondering where to tap into the hydraulics on my 1105.


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't know anything about mf tractors. How old is this tractor? I worked on a 1135 before. Is this the same series of tractor? I am pretty sure that tractor had a fixed displacement pump. That would be an open centre system.


----------

